# Ice Maker Stopped Working



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Kenmore Coldspot model no. 51562101 and a couple months ago our ice maker stopped working. Water still comes out of it but it doesn't make ice any longer. I haven't tried fixing it yet and was reading through a few forums and it sounds like the likely problems are a frozen line and a frozen water inlet valve. I'm not sure how I would check out the solenoid. Is there any thing else I should check out or should I just pull out the ice maker then any lines I see inside the refrigerator. Then do I need to check the water inlet valve? I wasn't sure since I am getting water out of the front of the refrigerator if it could be the water inlet valve? Does anyone have a service manual for the ice maker that comes on this fridge? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

does the icemaker cycle?? icemaker motor may be bad, other possabilities would be the water valve, or maybe a frozen fill tube. first step would be to see if the icemaker cycles then go from there.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> does the icemaker cycle?? icemaker motor may be bad, other possabilities would be the water valve, or maybe a frozen fill tube. first step would be to see if the icemaker cycles then go from there.


When you say does the icemaker cycle. How would I test that out?


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Turn it on and watch it?


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> does the icemaker cycle?? icemaker motor may be bad, other possabilities would be the water valve, or maybe a frozen fill tube. first step would be to see if the icemaker cycles then go from there.


What does it mean does the icemaker cycle?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

have you ever seen the icemaker going through a cycle? I can tell you how to advance it into a cycle but I would have to know if it is the old style icemaker or the newer style with an electronic module.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> have you ever seen the icemaker going through a cycle? I can tell you how to advance it into a cycle but I would have to know if it is the old style icemaker or the newer style with an electronic module.


Attached is a picture of the ice maker I don't know if this will help you tell if this is a newer one or an older one. When you saying going through the cycle are you just talking about making ice? It doesn't make ice at all currently.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ok that helps, the ice bucket is in the door right? call a qualified service tech. Unless you are real handy thats not really a DIY repair, but I can tell you that those icemakers have a high failure rate.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> ok that helps, the ice bucket is in the door right? call a qualified service tech. Unless you are real handy thats not really a DIY repair, but I can tell you that those icemakers have a high failure rate.


Yes, the ice bucket is in the door. Should I even bother checking the lines to make sure they aren't frozen or would that probably be a waste of time?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, pretty much a waste of time.


----------

